#  > Bazaar >  > Gevraagd >  het stemmen kan tot 23.59 uur

## Said Adda

Het stemmen kan alleen vandaag tot 23.59 uur.
Vraag a.u.b. vanavond je relaties, collega's, vrienden en familie om ook te stemmen.
Druk op de link www.goudengans.nl, kies het land Marokko en stem waterput. Vul jou gegevens in om jouw stem uit te brengen op waterput en bevestig jou bevestigingslink om jouw stem te bevestigen.
Als je direct wil stemmen druk dan op de link www.goudengans.nl/wizafonds.
Namens St. Twiza Fonds wens ik je een gezond 2017


https://www.facebook.com/wildeganzen...type=3&theater

----------

